

Ask HN: What's a hacker's setup for home automation in an Internet of things? - marc0

If you as a hacker would build a house, what kind of home automation system would you choose? Would you go for a wireless (WLAN&#x2F;radio&#x2F;bluetooth ...) solution, the KNX bus system, extensive ethernet cabling, some new system that&#x27;s in some start-up&#x27;s pipeline, or a home brewn system? In other words: what&#x27;s your bet on the future of the industry; which technology is most promising, both from a hardware and software point of view?
======
JacobH
Fiber Optics and USB[X.0] ran everywhere.

Projectors would be more commonplace.

Better home security would be way more affordable. Facial recognition, retina
scanning, finger prints etc.

Just a few guesses from the top of the head.

------
matmann2001
I would design the electrical system to support PLC control for all outlets
and built-in appliances.

